# Maya Tank'd



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello. My name is Jenny. I currently own a Betta fish in a ten gallon aquarium. He used to live in a one gallon bowl. So much improved. I am working now and when I get my paycheck, I will buy a lot of things for my aquarium. I feel like there's too much space and my Betta would be much happier if there were more plants. 

Today I noticed what looked to be like 2 snails. I freaked out. I have one real plant in there. These guys are so small. One of them seems to be floating. I just see a shell and now he's by my filter because of the flow of the water and intake. Could he be dead? Could they be anything else but snails? I'm pretty positive they are snails. I'm also scared. I heard if they reproduce, you could have a situation on your hands. The other guy is on the glass and he's moved. While looking at him, you think slow poke. But, coming back to it a few minutes later, you're amazed at where he's gotten.

The plant seemed to grow algae or leave these brown bits floating around. Meaning I don't think it's doing too well or is it normal? There are new buds popping out. The pet store didn't know their plants too well so I don't even know what I bought. I had a few more plants before but they died. This one looks like Rotala Indica, but I don't know, perhaps you could suggest?

As you could probably tell, I'm pretty new at this. Im sorry if the above sounds rant-y but I would really like to excel at aquarium keeping. I will share and hopefully others will respond, because I do need help.  Feel free to post whatever you like.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Can a snail nest look like a bubble nest but in a line?, because that's what's going on. Looks literally like the bubbles my Betta has made.

Besides eating the algae and the dead bits of the plant, do I take care of him in another way?

After doing some research, I think he's from the* Physidae family.

*


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

Yes it's a snail. don't worry about it, if you don't feed your betta for a couple days, he might eat the snails for lunch. 

I have one betta that really likes snail meat and will hunt them down for food if she's bored. 

Where is your betta hiding? Underneath the seashell soap dish?


https://www.google.com/search?q=sna...Q&biw=1280&bih=861&sei=p7JIUMTgI-Lm0QG_qICoBw

http://www.davekilbeyphotography.co.uk/images/uploads/g-r-snail-eggs_0307-lg.jpg


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes XD
He was more active when there were more plants so I think that would be a great thing to get. The dish was put there first to not make holes in the gravel from pouring water but it ended up sticking. 

The other floating snail seems to have disappeared so maybe he was eaten. I wonder if the filter could have sucked him up. 

I'm very curious about this. If those are in fact the nest for this snail.. well.. I'm curious. XD I wouldn't mind it. Hoping that it's not too much. Plus I hear they do well with cleaning. They're so tiny though. 

My Betta isn't going for his pellets so I think he's like yours. 

Thank you.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

My bettas eat EVERYTHING except for the medicated fish pellets. 

Since July I've fed mine 


6 different types pellets.
fruit flies
caterpillers
silk worms
moskeetos
banana worms
daphnia
midge fly larvae
ramhorn snails
trumpet snails
pond snails

They're were really chubby when I fed them 1000 mosquitos over the course of 10 days.

Stopped feeding them when I found some unidentified rabbit ear like sluglike white worms in the garden cart. 

Actually I have mosquito ice cubes, I should plop one in the tank to see if they'll eat. 

As for the snails, they only hunt for them out of boredom. Some are better at it than others.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Like us, they don't want to eat what's good for them. Lol


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

MSG, I'm shocked at what your Betta have eaten! It's inspiring me to give mine a more varied diet. 

*dramaqueen*, true. 

So, voila! The snail strikes back. The second was always there, must've been hiding near the filter. Looks like they are pond snails and I've got some nests going. Your links were useful and appreciated. The guys have grown bigger. I removed some nests in fear of overpopulation, but I think I might leave this one out of curiosity. Do you think it'll just cause me problems?

Edit: I'm going to test the water parameters and do a water change. I hear if they have less to eat, there's less of a chance of there being problems. And my, have they grown. I will quarantine new plants before adding them in. Still undecided about nest. More to come.

I also like painting my nails and I discovered new things with my camera. XD It's old and not the best quality.


----------



## BettaJen (Jun 7, 2012)

Good day! I observed my Betta staring at one of the snails. So I thought cool. Snapped some shots. And then he just attacked one. And I caught the leading up to it all on camera. The snail fell in the gravel but is now moving around. My Betta retrieved under some driftwood. I wonder if the snails are causing him stress. 

I've tried removing some of the snail nests. I feel a little evil doing so.


----------

